# Healthy Langar. Can It Be Done?



## surinder (Oct 3, 2005)

I am a dietitian working with a gurdawara in the UK to improve the healthy balance of langar. It appears to be a difficult thing to do.... has anyone any ideas? They all seemed to know what to do to make food healthier, but kept on saying it was difficult to put into practice. We also talked about garlic and langar and that they didnt use it, but didnt know why? can anyone help?
any suggestions that would work in the UK are most welcome. I need postings in the next 2 weeks please. Thanks


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2005)

surinder said:
			
		

> I am a dietitian working with a gurdawara in the UK to improve the healthy balance of langar. It appears to be a difficult thing to do.... has anyone any ideas? They all seemed to know what to do to make food healthier, but kept on saying it was difficult to put into practice. We also talked about garlic and langar and that they didnt use it, but didnt know why? can anyone help?
> any suggestions that would work in the UK are most welcome. I need postings in the next 2 weeks please. Thanks


 
Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

There are absolutely NO RESTRICTIONS on Langgar...Guru nanak ji in Sri Raag tells us....DONT CONSUME that which gives rise to VIKAARS ( bad thoughts and temptations..and that which makes your body SICK.

So HEALTHY LANGGAR....is OK.

The non consumption of GARLIC is an Old BRAHMIN DIET RESTRICTION miles away from Sikhe and Gurmatt...that is why they cant quote the Rehat maryada or Gurbani to support them. Garlic is One HEALTHY Vegetable.

Jarnail singh Gyani


----------



## Amerikaur (Oct 20, 2005)

Surinder ji,

We use some onions and some garlic in our langar, but we don't go crazy with it because some people have experience gastric distress when eating too much of one or the other.

The problem is that Langar isn't done by the gurdwara, it is done by individual families that volunteer.  If the a family really wants to serve fried pakoras instead of fresh vegetables...that is the family's choice.

There is usually a difference between what is "good for you" and what the sangat in general wants to eat.  Perhaps the best way to address the issue would be at a general body meeting where as many families as possible can voice their views and work can be done to get a consensus.  That is what we did when our langar was starting to get a bit extravigant.


----------

